# Extra Kit on BMQ ? Cameras, Cell Phones, Laptops..



## stacy mogan

My son is joining the army. We do not have a date when he will leave for basic training. Can anyone tell me what they need to bring with them to training. His birthday is this weekend and I would like to give him things that will be of use to him.  Also is there a graduation ceremony after basic that parents can attend?  Do they come home between basic and when they start training for their job?  Also how do they get to Quebec, military transport?


----------



## Sharpey

Hmm, with you being in BC and your son attending training in Quebec, I will assume he his going Regular Force. Being a reservist, I am not 100%, but, Military transport will most likely be arranged as it is/was at the Reserve level.

As for things he will need? The Army pretty much provides Recruits with everything they need less toiletries, boot kits (polish, brushes), etc... They sound like silly ideas, but necessary. 

I can‘t comment on the time frame between training. Usually grad parades involve family if they can make it. I‘m sure some of the others in this forum can elaborate for me.


----------



## combat_medic

small shopping list for basic:

- black boot polish (kiwi)
- applicator brush (kiwi)
- boot brush (kiwi)
- Kiwi cloth (kiwi makes the best polishing stuff)
- spending money in cash
- calling card
- liquid laundry soap
- a black permanent marker
- brasso
- alarm clock (preferably small and battery operated)
- comfortable running shoes

As for transportation, it will all be arranged and paid for by the military. There may be some other necessities I forgot here, depending on where he is and what is provided. Spending money in cash is always a good idea, since getting to a bank machine can sometimes be difficult. Leave is arranged depending on the completion date of his course, and the start date of the next one (could be a week, could be a year). Family are usually encouraged to attend graduation ceremonies, but getting there and back will be your responsibility. Your son should know the date of the grad ceremony within the first few days of training. 

Hope these ideas will help a little


----------



## portcullisguy

What‘s the Brasso for?  Curious... none of my kit was brass... maybe reservists don‘t get ALL the fancy kit?


----------



## Ian

I know your son‘s birthday is probably over by now, but just a few more things that I found really handy from my course at St-Jean, in addition to what combat_medic posted:

- sewing kit (lots of needles)
- good insoles
- cards (just in case he gets free time)
- swiffer pads
- iron/spray starch
- void cheque

Everything can be bought at the CANEX during the first week, in fact many things must be bought there for ‘uniformity‘ purposes. Your son will be able to get a cash advance for this, but spending money is a necessity. Avoiding the cash advance is always good.

Transportation to/from Basic will be provided, if there‘s enough people there could be a dedicated transport or it could simply be civilian transport to Montreal.


----------



## combat_medic

Brasso is for brass. My collar dogs, shoulder titles and hair sporran are all real brass and need to be shone every time I wear them


----------



## portcullisguy

Holy crap, you have collar dogs?

There is nothing brass in any kit I have been issued... yet.  As a RES F noobie, I only have combats, webbing, and helmet.  I don‘t even have sleep kit or cold weather kit, yet.


----------



## Sharpey

If you are lucky, some Regiments have brass cap badges and buckles. Getting your hands on them is another thing...


----------



## combat_medic

I have brass buttons, collar dogs, belt buckle, cap brass, everything is regimental (other than MY cap brass, cuz I‘m a medic), but you don‘t get it until you‘re trained... that way you‘ll feel more that you earned it.


----------



## Korus

Plus it doesn‘t hurt to use the brasso on anything brass in the barracks when you‘re on course...


----------



## Nfld Sapper

portcullisguy when you do your basic in the reservers you can‘t get issued your DEU‘S until you are QL3 qualified that‘s why you don‘t have collar dogs, etc.

WRT to not having any sleeping gear or CW kit you should really ask your course staff about getting it because it is essential for when you are out in the field.


----------



## justinsuitor

i was just wondering how usefull cell phones are in the army. do you haver any time to use them or are cell phones just a waste of money. i was wondering because my cell phone contract ends soon and i wanted to know if there was any point of renewing my contract. thanks for your help.


----------



## CDNBlackhawk

waste of money while you are at basic training, But i know lots of Guys in Gals Who own cell phone in the Military


----------



## iRon(V)oNKeY

Yea, while on Basic (th0 i havent taken it yet), i bet if that phone went off while a sargeant was speaking to you... u R in bigggg trouble. Don‘t bring it. I don‘t use my cell until on break or after training is done on my commutes to and from home.


----------



## andrewvalentine83

A cellphone will definitely come in handy on course.  Just wait til you get time off and everyone else is waiting in line for the payphones.  Just make sure you don‘t spend all your down time talking on the phone when you have other stuff to be doing (cleaning weapons, preparing for inspection, studying for tests.)  On my course, the staff talked about having us hand in civvie kit (including phones) so they could lock it up in the sea container, probably so we weren‘t distracted.


----------



## shaunlin41

if you have a contract  that is canada wide than keep the phone, but if you are going reg than you can be anywhere in canada so it might get a little costly to keep it.  best to see where you are posted and get one there.


----------



## Ryan_Bohm

Leavin for my BMQ on Sept 26 and just wondering if there is anything that is not listed in the instructions that would be a good idea to bring along.  I was wondering if they allow you to bring cell phones, I wasnt able to find that anywhere. Thanks


----------



## Ryan_Bohm

I know there was a previous thread, anything thing else can any body think off other than the list that was given by CJ.


----------



## Da_man

bring your sense of humor, team spirit, and an open mind.


----------



## Maverick

> bring your sense of humor, team spirit, and an open mind.



Looks like camp counsilour Da Man will be leading the Koom-By-Ya session today at camp kids!  >


I believe all personal items for like pleasure or wutever have to fit in a shoe box to go on top of your locker, dont know for sure but maybe someone heard the same thing that can verify?


----------



## Sundborg

When I was at bmq, people had cell phones there.  You can use them after hours, but just don't have them with you during the training day.


----------



## CDNBlackhawk

you only really need what is on the list, don't take more then one pair of civilian clothes other then the ones you wear down their, also a good pair of running shoes, because the one the issue you are the worst shoes in the world. other then that maybe brings a book to read in off time, but pack as light as you can because their is barley enough room in the civilian closest to fit all the bags.


----------



## LaRo

I heard that a laptop and a printer would be good for works to do for the class.

Also, a sleeping bag and a therma-rest because you don't want to sleep in your bed.

Is it true? Where would I put these?


----------



## CdnGalaGal

LaRo said:
			
		

> I heard that a laptop and a printer would be good for works to do for the class.
> 
> Also, a sleeping bag and a therma-rest because you don't want to sleep in your bed.
> 
> Is it true? Where would I put these?



The point is not to sleep IN your bed, but ON your bed  You have two fire blankets. One gets tucked in over top of your white sheets, and the other is either folded neatly (and exactly) at the foot of your bed or over your pillow. Use the fire blanket that's been folded up as your cover and try to get an extra sheet somewhere so that the grimey wool doesn't touch your skin. Other than that, make sure you take all those little hairs that you shed at night off your pillow and tighten up your bed before inspection and you should do fine.
If you're really strapped for ideas or are desperately cold at night, take out your issued sleeping bag and use that. No need to bring that much extra space-wasting stuff.

You can bring your laptop if you want... I don't see why you would need it while on basic. I think it would be more of a hassle than anything else, and where would you put it?? There isn't that much space given to you so you might have to lock it up. It's up to you though.



			
				Sundborg said:
			
		

> When I was at bmq, people had cell phones there. You can use them after hours, but just don't have them with you during the training day.


I agree.


----------



## Bradboy

I'm just wondering if during basic there will be any access to computers for personal use. I pay all my bills online and I'm wondering if it'll be possible to do this in Borden. If not I'll have to make other arrangements. Any insight will be very helpful.


----------



## Michael OLeary

See comments on internet access during Basic Training at this thread:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13704.0.html

Found searching on word group: "internet basic training"

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced


----------



## Fry

They still have dial-up? I thought only us primitive folk out here had dial-up... and a buck per 15 minutes! That's expensive. Hope they got highspeed for free this fall.


----------



## grayman

If you pay bills thru computer for the next several weeks during BMQ you may need to have a back up plan ie; someone else take care of your bills, on the phone banking etc.  Your not going to get the freedom to just wander off and pay bills whenever you want especially for the first few weeks anyway, your schedule will be jam packed.  Keep in mind you are going to be force fed so much new info, and have a lot of stuff to keep you occupied in the evening, the course staff is kept to a tight schedule and any deviation from it is difficult.


----------



## Dakota

I was told that the ratio is about 30 computers for approximately 2000 recruits, so I think phone banking is going to be the best option.


----------



## MysticLies

well there are 2 options.

1) wait till you get leave...which hopefully you will get on your fourth weekend
2) second your Platoon Commander will come in one day and ask if anyone needs to use the computer(for important stuff, such as  university registration and such) the commander will ask you to choose a day and time, and they will try as best as they can to get you computer access at that time. Keep in mind this was during my BMQ so things may change


----------



## Bradboy

Aight thats cool. I can wait at most a month to pay my bills. So hopefully we will have access to computers after the fourth weekend. Thanks guys for posting this info for me. I appreciate it alot. Cheers.


----------



## MysticLies

no prob.


----------



## garb811

The bank I deal with allows me to schedule payments up to a year in the future.  If your bills are relatively fixed, schedule monthly payments prior to departing and Bob's your Uncle.  Not only will your bills be paid on time, you don't even have to think about it for the duration of your course.


----------



## Bradboy

*scratching head*......not sure what "Bob's your uncle" part means????  As for the prescheduled payments, that sounds like a great idea. Thanks.


----------



## Big Foot

"Bob's your uncle" means that everything will be good


----------



## Rstratdn

Does anyone know if your allowed to bring a Camera to BMQ? i haven't seen anything that says your not and if so do you have access to a computer if you bring a digital to download the pictures?


----------



## NavComm

You can bring it. Most of the people on my bmq have those disposable ones and leave the expensive ones either with staff or locked up in civvie until the weekend. You can't pack it around all day long or anything, but you can use it on the weekends and evenings and we are allowed to bring them to the field. It depends on your instructors as to when you can take pictures.


----------



## chrisf

Wouldn't reccommend any sort of digital camera (Though plenty of people would, then again, I bought a very nice tiny digital camera with a huge memory stick and have yet to bring it with me any place out of paranoia), problems with either damage or theft. Disposable cameras are ideal (Once you're done with them, if you're not going to have time to get to a developer, which you probably won't during basic make sure the film is wound completely, crack the camera open, pull out the film roll, and toss the camera).

Worst case scenario, you break your dispoable, and you're out the $4 you paid for it plus a few pictures that were on it (Some may be salvageable). Break your digital, you're out a few hundred, though your pictures will usually survive.


----------



## MattL

Hi,

I've been scheduled to go for my IAP/BOTP at St. Jean for April 10th and I'm trying to get everything together that I need to take.  The joining instructions say that it's OK to bring a laptop (as long as it's not out during training hours), but the MCC at my CFRC said that it might be safer to not bring it, for theft reasons.  

I was wondering what the Internet situation is at St. Jean.  I know from searching that there's a terminal you can plunk loonies into and use for a few minutes, but I can't find any information on if there are any other ways of getting on the Internet - wireless access would be perfect, but outlets I could plug into would be good too.  Can anyone who's been to St. Jean recently let me know if there are other ways of getting on the Internet? (I'm expecting to hear an "of course there's no Internet... it's Basic," but I hope against hope...) I know I won't be able to use it much, but I'd like to stay in touch through email as much as I can while I'm away.   I've heard that a laptop can be useful for doing your work there too, but if there's no way I can get on the Internet with it, I'll probably listen to the MCC and not bring one along.

Thanks,
Matt

(Hopefully I don't get one of those "Welcome to Army.ca, meet the search function" mod replies... I really DID search! =) )


----------



## HCA123

Not useful for IAP... maybe BOTP if you want to type a memo or watch a movie at night (movie at night a no-no during IAP).

As for Internet, once you are on 2nd Lang Trg (SLT) you can set it up among your 'podmates' (roomates) but it is through Bell and then your own wireless router. There is no wireless or hard links during IAP/BOTP unless you go to a hotspot in Montreal on a week end (something you won't have until the 4th or 5th week end of IAP).

As for theft, you can never be too safe during IAP/BOTP. There is no where to hide it during inspections (believe me, all you can get away with hiding a package of pledge wipes), so you'd have to keep it in the luggage room (where theft is always possible, but more likely damage from people moving around bags).

Speaking from personal experience, I kept it in my bag in the luggage room during inspection days and then my room during non-inspection days/week ends. Watched a few movies on it, did up a presentation or 2 and had a lot of reference material I had downloaded off the DIN before my transfer to the Reg F and used it in Montreal when I could hook it into the internet. Worked out for me, you just have to keep all that other stuff in mind.

Definitely you'll want it for SLT... there aren't many people here now without a computer/high speed internet... IAP/BOTP, the ball is in your court.


----------



## ZxExN

Yeah I'm planning on buying a laptop during SLT and hook up a wireless connection. I'm glad to hear it's becoming a norm there. I wouldn't bring it for basics though.


----------



## SweetNavyJustice

We had some people with laptops during IAP.  Toward the later half of the course (when we weren't in the field) there was still time to catch the odd flick.  Definitely not an abundance of time though.  

I'll be packing mine this summer for BOTP and will be glad to share/hook-up internet and wireless with the gang.


----------



## George Wallace

Try looking at this:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/19707/post-102795.html#msg102795


----------



## MattL

Thanks for the replies guys, I think I'll follow the MCCs advice and not bring one for IAP/BOTP... sounds like it won't do much good.  I'll stick to the internet terminals until SLT.

Matt


----------



## inferno

How do you guys plan on getting the extra gear once you go to SLT? Doesn't it usually commence right after BOTC?? Or do you live in Ontario somewhere, so going home for a weekend is a possibility.

I just have this vision of going straight from BOTC to SLT.. and being forced to ship my laptop out to me?


----------



## ZxExN

Well I'm hoping they give us a week after BOTC before we have to head for SLT. That way I can head back to Toronto and get some luvin.


----------



## maniac779

For those guys who are on the 10 Apr - 14 Jul IAP/BOTP.

The next full SLT (33 week basic course) being run after completion of the mentioned serials of IAP/BOTP begins 5 Sept 06 and runs until 20 Apr 07.

I imagine in the month and a half in between the two courses, we should be able to get leave to go home or complete any other personal admin.

The real question is, is there anyone who can answer what a bunch of 2Lts do in St. Jean for a month and a half before SLT. Attach/Posting? Sit on our ass? I personally hope to get leave and go someplace warm before SLT.


----------



## ZxExN

Hey Maniac, where did you get the information on the SLT being in sept? If it's offical that would be excellent. 

Also would we be put on LWOP again?


----------



## Rstratdn

I know this is a silly question but I just wanted to make sure. I am correct in thinking that you're not allowed to bring a cell phone to basic right? or are you?


----------



## maniac779

I got it off the DIN. Thats pretty much as credible as it gets. Being a CT has its advantages.

As for LWOP, I don't see them doing that. Its alot of paperwork, and it would definatley not be popular amongst the troops.


----------



## grayman

Cell phones are VERBOTEN at least for the first 4 weeks in BMQ in Borden, after that they are usually returned to you, to be used only after work hours, depending on your staff.  Usually if caught using during the day you will loose your privledges.  As for pictures most staff don't like having their picture taken, all it would take is one really poor timed photograph to leak out to the press and there you go, investigations, disbandment of units etc and so forth, maybe a little overdramatic but you never know its happened before.


----------



## fourninerzero

I brought my cell phone and my camera. As long as they were not being used during the training hours and the staff didn't see them, it was no problem for us. In the field, the camera was good for taking the requisite and mandatory section hero shots. Lots of good memories. And if you don't have the waterproof camera like me, invest in a waterproof case. After 5 days of solid rain, its required.


----------



## q_1966

What about discmans, will they be allowed? Im going to St. Jean


----------



## janedoe

The info I got said no walkmans so I guess that means no discmans or ipods as well.  I will miss my music.


----------



## theseeker

from what i have heard you are allowed to bring them but they are to stay with civies until you have time to use them, i was told that someone brought a lap top with them. but you must remember that not everyone respects other peoples stuff so if u bring MP3, CD Lap Top make sure it is in a locked hard case, i found this out when asking if i could bring my paintball equip. just remember that if it does not interupt or bother anyone during your OFF time then it probably is allowed.


----------



## q_1966

Why would you bring paintball equip?

couldnt you just rent one while playing on your off time.


----------



## Pte.Shrubb

I brought my cell phone with me on my BMQ but i just left it on silent the whole time, or i left it in my boot that was in my kit bag or at the end of my bunk


----------



## M Feetham

you can bring any of the stuff that people have been asking about. Phones, computers, cameras, music. The only real restriction is working hours. After working hours, usually supper time, if you want to listen to your ipod while you are shining your boots or doing your station job, you are allowed. Again everything is up to the staff, if you screw up, then you lose the priviliges. One guy on the last course I taught left his phone out and he lost it for teh rest of the course. If you are smart about how you use your stuff then you shouln't have any problems. Hope that helps.
Marc


----------



## Ordinary Dummy

although you are allowed to take all of that stuff with you, do not take it to Farnham with you.  They tend to frown on that stuff out there.  The camera will be ok, but cell phones and mp3 players and stuff are no-no's.


----------



## Ordinary Dummy

one other thing i forgot to mention as well. one of the more popular items on the floor at the mega that was brought were portable DVD players.  alot of guys had them and alot of guys had movies sent from home after they found out there were allowed to have them on the floor after working hours.  some guys had laptops there as well with built in DVD players for entertainment as well.  helped pass the times on the floor especially on the weekends when we were confined to barracks.  we just stored them in the civi lock up and got in there when needed.


----------



## bluecollared

from my experience:

as for cells, computers, ipods, cd players, ect...you will probably have to lock it up for the 4 week indoc (first 4 wks), then you MAY be allowed to use it after 1800 hrs at the discretion of the staff. my course had people caught with phones when they weren't supposed to have them so we were only ever allowed them on weekends, except for the last week. and no you can't bring a phone to farnham, you'll pay if you get caught.

cameras...bring a disposable camera or you can buy one at the canex on base. you will want one. i brought mine to farnham and the staff didn't care, as long as you didn't act like a tourist. also, in farnham you get professional pics  taken, one of your platoon, one of each section, and one solo shot however you want if done. all for $40. 

someone said earlier in this post to sleep on top of your covers using your other fire blanket. you can do this, but it depends on the duty staff what could happen. you're supposed to sleep in your bed so that you have to make it in the morning, all part of time management. i was in the blue sector and you have to keep your doors open at night so the duty staff can come in and do a weapon security check and look at you. i know that some people got jacked up for sleeping on the floor or on top of their blankets. it never happened to us, but i've heard some staff will wake the whole platoon up for drill practice in your skivies. besides, those fire blankets are damn itchy and it's much more comfortable to sleep in your bed.


----------



## Scott

Ordinary Dummy said:
			
		

> one other thing i forgot to mention as well. one of the more popular items on the floor at the mega that was brought were portable DVD players.  alot of guys had them and alot of guys had movies sent from home after they found out there were allowed to have them on the floor after working hours.  some guys had laptops there as well with built in DVD players for entertainment as well.  helped pass the times on the floor especially on the weekends when we were confined to barracks.  we just stored them in the civi lock up and got in there when needed.



Tell me something, you can capitalize "DVD" but can't be bothered with the rest of your post? I wouldn't have really noticed or gave a damn but it really stands out.

The less valuable stuff you take on any course the better. Not from my experience but I have watched others agonize over lost/stolen/broken pieces of kit, expensive kit. I took a discman, disposable camera and books - but I never had much time to enjoy them. ;D


----------



## punkd

Portable dvd players are pretty common, I just finished week 6 at St Jean (at home for easter weekend right now) It gives you something to do while you spit shine your boots for hours (and I mean hours) on end. Mp3 players with speakers are good too.


----------



## Ordinary Dummy

Sorry banman, I didn't really proper grammar was that important here on the forums.  Call it force of habit to capitalize DVD.  I worked retail electronics for a number of years before getting into the forces so I guess it just became habit to capitalize those 3 letters.  When I type on most forums capital letters usually aren't a priority.  I will be sure to take better care of my grammar on these forums in the future and thank you for pointing out my wrong doing.


----------



## Centurian1985

Are you saying that will all the work you have to do, studying for classes, cleaning kit, high level physical training, etc.etc. you ave time to actually use all this stuff?  Other than a disposable camera I dont see where you have the time to call home to family all the time.  And a computer? "If needed it shall be provided".  Luxury, lad, luxury!

And they wonder why we old farts say that the new trainees are soft... 

"How can you develop discipline and soldier in the field if you cant go without your walkman or ipod for 6 weeks?" as an instructor might say...


----------



## Scott

Ordinary Dummy,

Indeed we like to see the proper use of grammar, spelling, sentence structure, punctuation, etc. as it makes posts a whole lot easier to read and, IMO, contributes to the site's level of professionalism. You can find reference to this in the Army.ca Conduct Guidelines. You can also find debate on the matter in this thread.

Like I said, I wouldn't have said anything about your post had the letters "DVD" stood out to me so much. It's not a big deal ,consider it friendly advice before someone gets upset about it.

Thanks for the consideration and enjoy the site.


----------



## M Feetham

Unfortunatley, the rules of the school say that after working hours the recruits and candidates are allowed to have these little luxuries out and in use. That being said, if we as instructors find that the work is not getting done at night we are well within our power to banish said electronic diversions. Personnally I think it should be more like Cornwallis, common locker with a tape/cd player, a couple of magazines.(Those of you who did Cornwallis know the ones I mean). That's all that is really necessary. Things are very different now-a-days. Some is for the better, but at the same time, some is for the worse. We change what we can and accept what we can't .
Cheers Feet


----------



## M Feetham

Piper, I agree 100%. Having a little music while you are working is a good way to get things done and at the same time unwind a little. My point is, if every other kid is wearing headphones and the rest are watching movies then you don't get the team-work and cohesion that you would have if the music was playing out loud. They tend to get isolated. Remember, most of these guys and girls are still fairly young, they won't necessarily govern themselves properly. Anyway, that is my little rant. If you have any thing to add, please do. Have a good weekend. 
Feet


----------



## Hoover

When I did basic we weren't allowed alarm clocks till the beginning of week 5. All the rest of the electronics were held by the platoon staff, given back after week 4 and never to be seen Monday to Friday. In SQ we got  electronics priveledges for 1 weekend before we slipped the leash.

In Afghanistan will you just pop out for a DVD whenever you wish??

You will struggle with your own kit, let alone your stereo laptop digital camera and xbox on a rucksack march. If you can handle it all, try out for the olympics dude!

Go for a run once and a while rather than typing and gaming your tits off.


----------



## chrisf

Hoover said:
			
		

> In Afghanistan will you just pop out for a DVD whenever you wish??



Hate to hijack the thread, but you haven't been a sig op long, have you?


----------



## M Feetham

Read his bio, he hasn't even been out of country yet. Cut him a little slack, he will learn. Anyway my point for all this was that staff at CFLRS has the authority to remove any priviliges that recruits have if the work is not getting done. Not just electronics, but coffee, smoking, snacks. All of it. The harder you work, the more priviliges you get to keep. Simple as that.
Feet


----------



## Thaern

Alright, i think i have found the right thread at last.  Here's a list of items i would like to bring with me and use during basic and Sq if someone could tell me what most likely will and wont be allowed that would be great.

-Socks (not just any socks but a couple of nice pairs of cool max socks that i love to use while hiking)
-Digital watch with a built in alarm (i saw someone say they weren't allowed alarm clocks till the 5th week which is why I'm asking)
-electric razor (also will there be a place to charge it?)
-sunglasses(while on exercises will they let you wear them?)
-new balance runners (i also saw somewhere that you were issued runners but are you allowed to bring and use your own?)
-other assorted cool max gear i have accumulated over the years (under shirt, under armour, boxers)
-bible and crucifix (not for use obviously but do they allow religious material to be stowed with your gear?)

Also a few other things i was wondering about:
Do they let you use Febreze on your bunk? ( i can smell the barracks now)

Is there a requirement that deodorant be fragrance free? Mines not particularly fragrent (Speed stick Aqua sport) but they did say no perfumes

Will they let you keep your necklace on.  In this case i have a pressed leather crucifix on a leather thong given to me by my Baba. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## chrisf

> Do they let you use Febreze on your bunk? ( i can smell the barracks now)



The barracks will smell fine. It will actually be one of the cleanest places you have ever lived or worked.

(I had a room-mate who'd spray his pillow and sheets with disinfectant aerosol once a day... he was a bit of a germaphobe, so we all thought he was a bit nuts, though he never ever got so much as a cold, so maybe he was on to somthing)


----------



## Ordinary Dummy

I can answer a few of these as i have just graduated last month.

socks- no problem.  you will have to keep them in your personal box as you need to keep the regular issued socks out for inspections.
watch with alarm in it. - yes and u will be thankful u have it once you hit farnham.
electric razor.  similar to the socks.  you can use it everyday if you want but you will have to have a blade and shaving cream out on display in your locker for inspections.  as far as charging it, long as you are at the mega, np.  Once you hit farnham, you are pretty much SOL.
sunglasses.  i think this is determined by your staff but we were allowed to have sunglasses at farnham as long as they were black rimmed and non-mirrored lenses.
new balance runners.  we were allowed to have the issued pair and our own civi pair in our locker all the time.
cool max stuff.  you will have to keep this in the civi lockup as there wont be any place to keep this in your locker but you are more than welcome to have this in farnham.
bible and crucifix- again, this may be determined by your staff but our platoon was allowed.

Hope this helps.  Good luck.


----------



## Thaern

Actually that was quite helpful; I think you covered just about everything I asked.  Thank you.


----------



## chrisf

Ordinary Dummy said:
			
		

> bible and crucifix- again, this may be determined by your staff but our platoon was allowed.



No instructing staff will take away a bible (Or any other religious implement for that matter).

That being said, make sure it's a small one (Easier for you). The little ones the gideons hand out are probably best.

As far as the crucifix? Is it big? If you desperately need it for some reason, I'd suggest taking a small one, as you likely won't be allowed to display it.


----------



## aesop081

Thaern said:
			
		

> Do they let you use Febreze on your bunk? ( i can smell the barracks now)



What is the military coming to........ :


----------



## makaveli91

When you go, get an alarm clock with a built in CD player.  Trust me, it'll be worth the $50.  Cell phones are touch and go, at the discretion of the staff.  Extra clothes, take 2 pairs as you only wear them on the weekends you aren't CB'd.  Do NOT take any towels, you get some issued to you.  I know on my list that the recruitment center gave me it had towels on it.   

As for electronics such as camera's and DVD players...  Cameras are good.  Its your first course in the military.  Just don't take too many pic's and get caught with them of you in the shacks.  You can get them taken away by your staff.  Trust me.  DVD players aren't really useful until grad week.  Honestly you usually get from 18h00 till 23h00 for your personal time.  But you shouldn't really have any.  You have to polish your parade boots and oxfords.  Work on your ironing, because no matter how good it really is, its not good enough.  Get your folding to be tight and clean looking.  IF YOU ARE GOING TO ST JEAN, when you mark your kit, do not sew the tags on with the intent of never taking them off.  It seems as though after you leave the St Jean garrison, you have to remove them all.  AND you get a counselling if you get caught with one on your kit.   After you get all this finished for the night and you have a couple of extra hours, you really should be trying to help someone who isn't as good with their polishing/folding/ironing.  Your staff is looking to see how well you work together.  This is a good way to show it.  

Some off topic tips:  

When you are being inspected, and your Section Commander is going through all your gear, and they say something like you have dirt in your garbage can.  Reply with Yes and No answers only.  Don't start to babble.  That pisses them off.  IF they ASK you why, then just say something like you must have over looked it.  Or that its sneaky or something.  

When you're on course, You'll see troops with "A" flaps rather than the number of the week you're on.  Have some respect for them.  They aren't as lazy as some staff makes them seem.  They are usually injured recruits, or recruits quitting.  I've seen people disrespect PAT platoon and end up having to deal with them after they injure themselves.  

If you see a huge man with an airforce beret, AND he calls you his friend... Do your drill as best you can.  Sgt. Toutan will catch you doing half ass drill, and make you do drill for an hour outside of working hours until you get the point.  He was the most intense instructor I met, and the one instructor whose platoon i wish i was on.


----------



## Adrenaline

Thanks for the sleeping tips CJ!  Gunna keep that in mind for later.  

Not sure I would need a Cell phone though.  Ive never bothered with one as a civi, i dont think i will during training.  Although, having a digital camera...or any sort of camera for that matter would be kinda nice.  Sharing my experiences from BMQ would be nice.


-Adrenaline


----------



## eric123

I have spent half n hour searching the forums, and I can't find a topic like this, so forgive me if it is already posted. What are the items you should bring with you to basic training? What are some recommended ones...or is there a topic with a list of things to bring. Thanks


----------



## I_Drive_Planes

Oh my  : You obviously haven't been searching very effectively.  This has been covered about 30 million times on here and I would be willing to bet that this thread is locked very shortly.  You will get a list when you get your joining instructions, bring what's on it.  Very simple.

Welcome to army.ca, learn to use the search function well if you wish to be happy here.

Planes


----------



## eric123

OK, sorry, I consider myself very good with computers and SMF frum, but i tried many different titles and came up with topics relating to maybe one or two items but never an overall list. So I guess i better go take a computer course in search engines and learn how to use them and come back. I tried to searhc for it, read the facts just like was asked, and came up blank.


----------



## navymich

As previously stated, you will be given a kit list when you get your joining instructions.  It has been found that, dependent on where your course is, what your component and element are, and I'm sure even what the phase of the moon is, the lists will be different.  Therefore, wait until you are enrolled and loaded on BMQ and you will get your list.  Follow it exactly.


----------



## eric123

ok thanks for your help


----------



## Wright

after the fourth weekend they will let you have aphone in ur shacks, as long as you dont keep it on ou during the day or get caught with it before 1800, keep her man, ull save in quarters


----------



## SoF

Yes you can have a phone after week 4 but only on weekends, you would have to put the phone back in civie lockup before monday. Mp3 players follow the same rule. You can always risk it and keep those items in your personal box but if they check your box during an inspection then you're screwed.


----------



## Wright

SoF said:
			
		

> Yes you can have a phone after week 4 but only on weekends, you would have to put the phone back in civie lockup before monday. Mp3 players follow the same rule. You can always risk it and keep those items in your personal box but if they check your box during an inspection then you're screwed.


when the hell did you do basic, it completly depends on ur instructors and whether or not u have a shitpump platoon, mine aways made timings, we busted our asses, after fifth week we had full priviledges including base leave on weeknights, sure we had to be abck in shacks at 9 but it was still worth it


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Wright said:
			
		

> when the hell did you do basic, it completly depends on ur instructors and whether or not u have a shitpump platoon, mine aways made timings, we busted our asses, after fifth week we had full priviledges including base leave on weeknights, sure we had to be abck in shacks at 9 but it was still worth it



And to think, you could have used that time to better understand things like spelling and punctuation in the English language!

 ;D

"Spell check" Wright, spell check!

FWIW, in Week 5 of my Basic, we weren't allowed out of the SHACK let alone off Base.  Wait.  We did get let off base one weekend!  Our last weekend after the FTX in Granville!

And after Week 4 or 5, they put cups in the pop machines, so you could actual drink the pop you paid for!  Woo hoo!

 :blotto:


----------



## SoF

Wright said:
			
		

> when the hell did you do basic



I just graduated basic a little under 2 weeks ago. As for our platoon we only got weekday base leave when they wanted money from us; ex. platoon clothing, grad pictures.


----------



## armyrules

How much are the grad pictures? What do you mean by platoon clothing? thanks not sure about these two things


----------



## SoF

Well I can't give you specifics on the grad pictures as I didn't buy any except for a group picture which was $15. The platoon clothing was just customized shirts, hoodies, shorts, and jogging pants for our platoon. The instructors told us to come up with a design on paper for the clothing and after we handed it in they gave us a price list. I paid about $90 for a t-shirt, hoody, and shorts. For example the t-shirt had our names listed on the back and BMQ 2006 on the sleeves.


----------



## Fische35

Assuming I get approved and I go into training, what kind of things can I bring with me? Can I bring my iPod or computer? (I'm assuming no)...What about things like photo's of family, or clothes?...Is all my clothes given to me from the military? Or do I get to bring my own underwear? I know it sound extremly wierd, but I have to buy very specific underwear lol


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Fische35 said:
			
		

> Assuming I get approved and I go into training, what kind of things can I bring with me? Can I bring my iPod or computer? (I'm assuming no)...What about things like photo's of family, or clothes?...Is all my clothes given to me from the military? Or do I get to bring my own underwear? I know it sound extremly wierd, but I have to buy very specific underwear lol



Alright Fische, enough. You're asking questions all over the board. Questions that have been answered innumerable times. Time to learn how to use the 'Search' engine. Then try reading the Recruiting Forum.

Most of all start by reading all this:

Welcome to Army.ca. Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.


Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Frequently Asked Questions - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41136.0.html

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html
Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

CFAT practice test - http://64.254.158.112/pdf/preparing_for_aptitude_test_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  
 - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca.

Please refrain from postiing any more questions until you become familiar with the site.


----------



## canadianmak

I had the same question, and what I've got(both from this site and my recruiter) is no, I can quote what my recruiter told me though... 
"there should be access to a computer on the base in more than one location. You most likely will not be able to use it during the day (as you will be too busy with your course) but on weekends and evenings, you can" and "Refer to the joining instructions though. I believe somewhere in there was a plurb about laptops and computer access. I'm sorry I couldn't be of more assistance, but know that you will always have access to those you love and like..."
Hope that helps.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/57748.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/77165.0.html

All I did was search "internet" here.  Give it a shot and read what you find.


----------



## MedTechStudent

I found this first one pretty quick.

If you look hard enough with the Search function they are in there.

As for the internet, yes you can access the computer if you want to.  It costs you though.  Yes you can bring your laptop but you will only be able to use it during your time off.  And you will most likely have to pop down the road to an internet cafe.  Or sit on someone's lawn who has WiFi.   

My personal advice, don't bring your laptop.  I'm not.  Too much risk for almost no time on it.

Good Luck!

EDIT:  My solution is an I-Pod, little thing not only has all my music and video, but WiFi as well.   ;D


----------



## MedTechStudent

HanrattSea said:
			
		

> I don't even have a laptop lol, I'm wondering because of my iPhone 3G.



Well, I'm bringing my I-Pod touch along, as I'm sure you're bringing your phone.  So hey, we shall have to just wait and see eh?


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Then why the jesus did you even ask?

Man oh man, I hope you are as worried about your fitness as you are this stuff.


----------



## aesop081

People think they are going to summer camp....internet and all


----------



## MedTechStudent

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> People think they are going to summer camp....internet and all



Be nice  

People just want to know they have the option of keeping in touch with there friends and families.  And before you say something like "ever heard of a telephone", well my Dad lives in England so I know first hand that calling is sometimes not an option.

Maybe thats Hanrattsea's case?

Or, if that comment was directed at me as well, meh I know differently, but I *did* always wanna go to summer camp.  Was just never in the cards.  :-[


----------



## Eye In The Sky

HanrattSea said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, I now realize how farfetched it is to consider the possibility of wireless internet being available in a government facility operated by a country with substandard communications capabilities. We are in an era where technology is scarce, afterall.



Feel free to not join the CF, and immigrate elsewhere.  The CFLRS mission is not "to provide personal wifi to mbrs who haven't broken in a set of combat boots yet".  You sit here and whine about that while real soldiers, sailors and airmen/women are deployed without SFA compared to what you have and you feel justified to come on here and waff your attitude around?  

Members on this forum that have some TI in the CF don't necessarily feel for you for not having your required gucci comm's requirements met in BMQ.  Its a volunteer army afterall.  Maybe this employer of choice has free wifi for you to take advantage of.

Peace out dawg.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

The thread starter asked a question. That's what we're here for. The snappy, snide remarks and questions of committment were uncalled for. If you're having a bad day or week or whatever, and don't want to help, go bang your head against a tree and leave the forums alone. We're not here for your therapy.


----------



## Loachman

Wireless is not generally provided as, from a military perspective, it is not necessary, there are concerns over misuse, abuse, and liability, and, for those on course, it would provide a distraction from the things that candidates should be concentrating upon.

That being said, I do not appreciate being "cut off" from the outside world, either.  Many of us, including those of us who did not grow up with this capability, have become addicted and suffer withdrawal when deprived of e-mail, and access to sites such as this one.


----------



## Nauticus

Sorry, I have done a search, but I'm notoriously bad at finding answers.

So I leave on 11 October 2008 to begin my BMQ on the 13. I've chosen NCM Armoured Soldier, and I've been offered it. I accepted. I've also tried to ask this question to my recruiter, but got no response.

What do I take with me to BMQ? How much, if any, civilian clothes? Leave laptop at home, I imagine? Bathroom equipment? Or do they issue _everything_ to you?

Again, I'm sure this has been asked a million times.

Also, I've been told on here that we're potentially given holiday time off (for example, Christmas, which my training would go through otherwise). Does the Canadian Forces pay for the flight from Quebec back home to Kelowna? Or is that for me to cover?

Sorry again. I'm super-excited, but also pretty nervous about it. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

You are better off asking than not knowing and being ill-prepared.

And now that you've asked...

CFLRS Instructions For BMQ

In particular, read the Joining Instructions.  That has a complete list of what you will require and answers ALL the questions you should have...if you need more info, PM and I'll help.  You're almost in the breech here.


----------



## Nauticus

Appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## MedTechStudent

Most people here will tell you not to bring your laptop cause you wont "have time" to use it.  I've been at CFLRS 9 weeks and I just had mine brought to me in montreal.  They are good for the weekends off if you want to watch movies or toodle down to an internet cafe somewhere or what have you.  So I would say bring it, there is a secure lockup for it during the week on your floor.  Just don't get caught taking your electronics out of the lockup during the week, trust me some people in my platoon paid in week 3ish for that one.

Good luck!

Kyle


----------



## gaspasser

Sorry, but call me old school or old fashioned; and I 'm sure a few others will agree with me here.
_In the before time_, we didn't have any of these electronic gadgets to play with after hours.  I showed up to Basic with a small suitcase with undies, socks and a toothbrush...all else was supplied by the QM.  Besides, you didn't have time for any of it.  We were kept busy from 0600 to 1100 at lights out.  Cleaning, cleaning, cleaning and if you had spare time...you cleaned!  We double timed everywhere with FN-C1s at the port arms...yes, this was Cornwallis.  If the DS didn't like your kit...out the window it would gooooo.  You wore sliipers and coveralls while in the barracks, contact with the outside world was watching cars drive past on the road and weekly phonecalls...well, my family was and hour and a half away, so it didn't bother me too much.  
Sorry if I'm out of date, but I think the new ones have it a tad easier these days.   :warstory:


----------



## Celticgirl

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Sorry, but call me old school or old fashioned; and I 'm sure a few others will agree with me here.
> _In the before time_, we didn't have any of these electronic gadgets to play with after hours. [/img]



Some people hope to use their laptops to keep in touch with loved ones...not necessarily to "play with after hours". In my case, I have a daughter who will be 9 when I leave for basic training and she is going to be in Cape Breton. My fiance will be in New Brunswick, where he is posted. If I can send and receive the occasional email or have a little msn chat (esp. video chat) with them in addition to the odd phone call, it will do wonders for my spirit. If I am not given opportunities to use my laptop, I will have to 'suck it up' like everyone else. However, I plan to take it with me *just in case*.


----------



## Cat

Only issue with that is there is NO internet available on base for personal computers. All the nearby networks are locked too. The Bistro..er O'Mega club has computers available in 20 minute increments and most of them have webcams. The local hotels also offer internet access for a small fee if you're staying off base on weekends. 

I bought an aircard when I was on PAT - yeah too much free time I know. But it's a rather expensive option for the limited time you have when on platoon.


----------



## George Wallace

I merged several of these topics together so that you would not have to read seventy pages to find the info you wanted, so I wonder why with only five pages of posts people are reposting information that was probably on the previous page already?


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Cat said:
			
		

> The local hotels also offer internet access for a small fee if you're staying off base on weekends.



Unless things have changed recently, its free HSI at the Comfort Inn (wireless) and Auberge Harris (not wireless).  I just checked both their websites and there was no mention of it being at cost to the customer.


----------



## Celticgirl

Cat said:
			
		

> Only issue with that is there is NO internet available on base for personal computers. All the nearby networks are locked too.



There is a new add-on for your computer called "Portable Internet" available now (via Rogers, I believe). It's a modem you just plug in to your laptop that supposedly gives you an Internet connection wherever there is cellular service.


----------



## Cat

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> There is a new add-on for your computer called "Portable Internet" available now (via Rogers, I believe). It's a modem you just plug in to your laptop that supposedly gives you an Internet connection wherever there is cellular service.



Yes, I have it through Telus, it costs me about $80 per month. Without regular access it's a bit pricey, plus the aircard itself requires a contract and the price of the peice can be anywhere from $50 - $300


----------



## Celticgirl

Cat said:
			
		

> Yes, I have it through Telus, it costs me about $80 per month. Without regular access it's a bit pricey, plus the aircard itself requires a contract and the price of the peice can be anywhere from $50 - $300



Wow. Yeah, that's a bit steep.  :-X


----------



## Cat

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Wow. Yeah, that's a bit steep.  :-X



I know. It was worth it for me being stuck on PAT plt, but with the access on a normal platoon, or even RFT it's not something I'd endorse for people generally, I fully endorse bringing a laptop, but if you're looking at doing video conversations I would stick to the Bistro or find someone who's renting a hotel room and "borrow" their internet either from the room or from the nearby timhortons.


----------



## gaspasser

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Some people hope to use their laptops to keep in touch with loved ones...not necessarily to "play with after hours". In my case, I have a daughter who will be 9 when I leave for basic training and she is going to be in Cape Breton. My fiance will be in New Brunswick, where he is posted. If I can send and receive the occasional email or have a little msn chat (esp. video chat) with them in addition to the odd phone call, it will do wonders for my spirit. If I am not given opportunities to use my laptop, I will have to 'suck it up' like everyone else. However, I plan to take it with me *just in case*.


I apologise, in this case, it is a good thing...BUT when I was on POET {breifly} the "kids" did have laptops etc to play games.  I took me awhile to get with the new age.  But I'm here...not all there, but here.    ;D


----------



## Celticgirl

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> I apologise, in this case, it is a good thing...BUT when I was on POET {breifly} the "kids" did have laptops etc to play games.  I took me awhile to get with the new age.  But I'm here...not all there, but here.    ;D



No problem.  I'm sure there will be lots of "kids" there who want their computers just for entertainment (not that there is anything wrong with that - on the weekends). I like to play the occasional game on the computer, too (and I'm turning 37 later this month), but that's not why I want to take my laptop to St. Jean. 

With the prices Cat listed, I'm not sure about the likelihood of my getting the portable internet feature, though. I think someone said that the local Tim's has wireless access?


----------



## Jarnhamar

Do yourself, your peers and your staff a favor and leave your cell phone at home.

Learn to exist without it for a few weeks.


----------



## Cat

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> No problem.  I'm sure there will be lots of "kids" there who want their computers just for entertainment (not that there is anything wrong with that - on the weekends). I like to play the occasional game on the computer, too (and I'm turning 37 later this month), but that's not why I want to take my laptop to St. Jean.
> 
> With the prices Cat listed, I'm not sure about the likelihood of my getting the portable internet feature, though. I think someone said that the local Tim's has wireless access?



Tim's is right beside the Holiday Inn, so their wireless signal hits there if you get the access code from a friend who's more concerned about off-base frat then internet access.


----------



## Cat

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> Do yourself, your peers and your staff a favor and leave your cell phone at home.
> 
> Learn to exist without it for a few weeks.



How is that doing everyone a favor? If you're paying for the contract you bring it, just don't be a smartass and try and keep it hidden, hand it in to the electronic lockup and then you'll have it when you have time off...


----------



## Jarnhamar

Cat said:
			
		

> How is that doing everyone a favor? If you're paying for the contract you bring it, just don't be a smartass and try and keep it hidden, hand it in to the electronic lockup and then you'll have it when you have time off...



Because you might think that's how it works now  but it's not. In practice it sounds easy, put your cell phones away until after work.

1). When you get there people will be told no cell phones while during working hours, and people will sa pfft and bring them anyways. People will get caught text messaging first during breaks then during meal hours then some idiots will try and text message during lectures.
Everyone suffers for it. A course might have their cell phone privilages taken away for a week.

2). While everyone else is working, cleaning, doing their recruit things some jerks will sneak off and hide to chat on their cells or text message. While your busting your back sweeping the floors and cleaning brass someone will be blading you and pissing around on your phone. You'll tell the section commander and theres a goo chance everyone gets punished (cause thats how it goes on basic) or he will tell you to sort it out yourselves. In the latter case you can't punch the guy in the face and more often than not these types of soon to be soldiers just won'tgive a shit if you don't liek them or not and it becomes a constant problem in the section.

3). Most important reason, troops get TOO attached to their cell phones. I have to call home my mom is sick, my dog ran way, im fighting with my girlfriend. I need to check my mail. People these days are litterly addicted to their cell phones (texting) an the internet. Gotta check my mail! We have a 5 minute break I need to respond to text's.

Being shunted away from you're normal life that you're used to is a part of becoming a soldier.  When a recruits cell phone /gotta stay in touch with friends obession doesn't get stamped out in basic training it becomes a serious ass problem when you go on any sort tasking and even on operational tours.  I can't count how many times I've seen people fake injuries just to get out of "being out of contact" for a week because they just can't handle not having access to the internet or their dumb cell phones.  

May not seem like it, may seem like I'm overreacting but it's a serious problem and when it actually starts to effects you and you see how much bullshit it causes you'll see what I mean.

(When I say 'you' I'm not implying you specifically Cat, talking about peple in general)

"Don't be a smart ass" doesn't work when dealing with army recruits believe me.


----------



## Buddy336

If I have one advise; try to set up for monthly payments because you will not be able to access CPUs for at least the first 4-5 weeks.  A joint account would not be a bad idea either.  I know in St-Jean they will offer you to open a BMO account but there is no BMO ATM on Garrison at this time.  Make sure you bring a void cheque from your finacial institution because they will not take info other than that.


----------



## Conniebarnes

having your cell phone in basic is a big NO NO.... I had mine and I got caught by my WO doing a surprise visit to the floor.. I was given a given a serious incident for it and recoursed for not following the QR&O's I do not reco,emd that you bring it..


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Conniebarnes said:
			
		

> having your cell phone in basic is a big NO NO.... I had mine and I got caught by my WO doing a surprise visit to the floor.. I was given a given a serious incident for it and recoursed for not following the QR&O's I do not reco,emd that you bring it..



For not following the QR & O, it must have been for "disobeying a lawful command" or something.  I don't remember the Cell Phone usage part of the NDA.  AND you don't get recoursed because of that one incident, so there is more to your story you aren't telling and don't have to tell.  However, you don't want to mislead people into thinking they will be recoursed for that one single incident.  You'd already have to be on the staff's radar.  So, we will clarify your post to make it clear that the Course Staff must have given direction that you were not following, got caught, probably already had a few swipes under your collar and that was the last straw that lead to your recourse.  Thats a very educated guess.

The rules for Cell Phones/Electronics are laid out in the Joining Instructions signed by the Commandant of CFLRS.  Your course staff will be the ones that determine if/when you get those privliges, above and beyond the COs direction.  Some courses get to use them nightly, some don't.  Thats up to each Course Staff.

From the CFLRS Joining Instructions, Para 7 (c) located on page 16/16 of the Joining Instructions:

c. Restricted materials: Here is a list of articles on which there are some particular restrictions:

(1) Cellular phones: permitted only after 6:00 pm if permitted by the instructors;
(2) laptop computers: permitted only after 6:00 pm if permitted by the instructors; and
(3) Any other electronic equipment for entertainment (IPod, DVD Player): if permitted by the instructors; and
(4) personal vehicle: unless you have a special permission from the chain of command, you can use your personal vehicle only during the leave weekends, from Friday 6:00 pm until your return on Sunday evening. All other uses are forbidden.

*You can bring your cell phone to CFLRS.  You just have to abide by the rules of if and when you use it.*

That should be the end of that.  Maybe people should start reading the Joining Instructions and *then* asking questions to clarify the information there.  

Those of you how are speaking out of your lower-holes...should stop.  People who haven't been there yet might assume you know what you are talking about, and your half-stories will mislead them.


----------



## JordanB

Oddly enough after reading this thread I've changed my mind and decided to bring my cell phone to BMQ. I was going to leave it behind but seeing as how there is a chance that I may get to use it later on in the course or after hours, it should be worth taking. I think I'll just leave it with the rest of my civilian things in lockup though, so I can only get it on weekends off and such.

thanks guys


----------



## Eye In The Sky

You likely won't have a choice of where it is kept, atleast for the Indoc period.  Wait for it troops, when you get there, you will find out how it works for your platoon.


----------



## Buddy336

You should also take down all of your stored numbers because access to your precious little gadget for the first 4-5 weeks is going to be scarce.  It comes down to that; can you live without the electronic extension of yourself for a month ?  If you are unsure of the answer; don't sign the dotted line...


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Buddy336 said:
			
		

> can you live without the electronic extension of yourself for a month ?  If you are unsure of the answer; don't sign the dotted line...



Alittle extreme don't you think?

 :

Christ, I did Basic in 1989 and at no time did I not have the ability to talk to anyone *outside* for a month.  Let's not be too *doom and gloom* about CFLRS, whether its BMQ or IAP.

The RULES for CFLRS stand, as per the Commadants orders, as previously posted.


----------



## Buddy336

I'm just saying, because some are in for a he'll of a culture shock.  But, bottom line; after indoc it can definitely become an asset as the pay phones are often booked solid. 8)


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Seen. but I don't like to see it appear like folks will go 4+ weeks without the ability to talk to *whoever is special to them* for even the Indoc month...because that's not realistic IMO.

The staff are very aware of things like..personal morale, as well.  

The culture shock will happen with, or without, their gadgets...some more than others...in the end the ones that can't deal with that are weeded out, mostly by themselves I'd think.  They *sum up*.


----------



## Buddy336

You speak the truth, candidates will NEVER be denied the right to speak to their loved ones and they will almost certainly grant you access to your cell in time of crisis.  My point here is; bring anything you want, be honest about it and follow the rules; you are the only one responsible for the circumstances that affects you.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

agreed on that!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

My wife is in St. Jean right now.  Some dude showed up with his cat.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Did Fluffy pass the Week O PT test I wonder??


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> My wife is in St. Jean right now.  Some dude should  up with his cat.



Should?....I hope thats not some slang for shagged up with his cat. 

I would have love to have seen the reception that moron got.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Sorry
Sorry
My mistake
correction made


----------



## Cat

I understand that the duty warrent was VERY unimpressed to find a furry interloper in his office the next morning...

For the record, it was NOT R0186E (They are an awesome platoon and I miss them muchly!!!)


----------



## Buddy336

Cat said:
			
		

> I understand that the duty warrent was VERY unimpressed to find a furry interloper in his office the next morning...
> 
> For the record, it was NOT R0186E (They are an awesome platoon and I miss them muchly!!!)


I confirm that; but the furry friend was safely taken home by the father the next morning.  What was so great about R186E ?


----------



## George Wallace

Buddy336 said:
			
		

> I confirm that; but the furry friend was safely taken home by the father the next morning.  What was so great about R186E ?



The "furry friend's father" took it home the next morning?


----------



## Cat

Buddy336 said:
			
		

> I confirm that; but the furry friend was safely taken home by the father the next morning.  What was so great about R186E ?



It was my platoon for all of a week and a half - They're just a great group of people....and not on the furry bandwagon.


----------



## armygeo

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> My wife is in St. Jean right now.  Some dude showed up with his cat.



now thats funny
8)


----------



## MTSweet

When I entered week 0 on Nov 24/08 our staff let us keep our cell phones becasue they said it was a service we already paid and we could use them after 6pm or after "bible" for BUT the staff for the next week 0's that came in did not let them keep theirs but were told they would get them after week 4. It's all just a hit or miss and totaly up to the staff you get. I would say to bring them, and then if you happen to get them taken away, at least you get them after week 4 (maybe, if you earn the privilage back again) Also, keep in mind if you do get to keep them, it is not written in stone. The staff came up and did security checks  before supper on the platoon's floor and some guy had left his blackberry out and cells were restricted for a week after that.


----------



## rdtul

"I've been scheduled to go for my IAP/BOTP at St. Jean for April 10th and I'm trying to get everything together that I need to take.  The joining instructions say that it's OK to bring a laptop (as long as it's not out during training hours), but the MCC at my CFRC said that it might be safer to not bring it, for theft reasons.  

I was wondering what the Internet situation is at St. Jean.  I know from searching that there's a terminal you can plunk loonies into and use for a few minutes, but I can't find any information on if there are any other ways of getting on the Internet - wireless access would be perfect, but outlets I could plug into would be good too.  Can anyone who's been to St. Jean recently let me know if there are other ways of getting on the Internet?....."
*
While I was in basic, there was no time at all for the first 4 weeks, but the BOTP course is likely different.  Once you get permission to leave the base however, then you can go to Mikes (a restaurant walking distance away) and they had free internet there....and a good breakfast.*


----------



## Galahad

Hey guys, I wasn't quite sure what section to post this in, but I think Basic Training would be more appropriate. Also forgive me if this has been posted before, but a search didn't really turn up what I was looking for.

On to the main point then: after talking to some of my friends who are in the Navy, I have started wondering about what kind of things would be good to bring (or not to bring) to St. Jean.

So I was hoping that people who have been there might have some insight on what kind of things they would have liked to have brought, or were glad they did bring, or wish they didn't bring to St. Jean, either for BMQ or BMOQ.

I am of course talking about things other than the basic necessities that one can easily find a list of on the CFLRS website. I have seen some good suggestions before in other threads, but I thought maybe more people would find this helpful if it was all in one place.

I welcome your input!


----------



## Nauticus

There is a document you can get (I'm sure someone here'll be able to link you...) called Joining Instructions. It has a list of items you should have with you at BMQ.

If you're talking about other items that are a great help, like Swifter pads for cleaning, like a shaving brush for rifle cleaning, and like a toothbrush for cleaning the crease on your boots, then I'm sure others can help as well.

My two cents, though, is to not read anything further about BMQ. It's a great experience, and I personally think you should go in and experience it fully. Having an insider's look at it, and whatnot, kind of takes away from the fun aspect of it.


----------



## Galahad

> If you're talking about other items that are a great help, like Swifter pads for cleaning, like a shaving brush for rifle cleaning, and like a toothbrush for cleaning the crease on your boots, then I'm sure others can help as well.



Yes, that is exactly the kind of thing I am talking about, just things that will make it more, enjoyable, I suppose.

I should mention that I am not trying to ruin the fun of it, I just like being as prepared as possible in general.


----------



## Nauticus

Those are your big things.

I'd also recommend one of those rolling adhesive fluff-picker uppers (whatever they're called). Your headdress collects fuzz at an unreal rate...

Also, a small set of nail clippers to keep with you at all times. You'd never know when you find a loose thread on your uniform. Likewise, a razor (just the head) of a Gillet Mach III or something. Keep it on you, as well - again, you'll never know when you find a patch of unshaven facial hair. It's worth it to save the amount of a fine.


----------



## George Wallace

Galahad said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I wasn't quite sure what section to post this in, but I think Basic Training would be more appropriate. Also forgive me if this has been posted before, but a search didn't really turn up what I was looking for.



You are indeed correct in your assumption.   It has been posted before, and in great detail.


----------



## updatelee

Im leaving for bmq on the 18th and am wondering about bringing my laptop. Ive read a few members say its ok to bring a laptop, but today when I asked at my swear in they said that we cant have them in out rooms and that they must stay in a *cubbie* unlocked and he recommended against bringing it due to possible theft.

I would like to bring it, but I really dont like the idea of it being in a public place unlocked ...


----------



## benny88

This has been discussed, use the search function next time. In short, you will not have access for it for your indoctrination period. It will be "locked" but that room will be open to other members of the platoon as well.


----------



## updatelee

I did use the search function for the word 'laptop' it only returns 30 posts and none talk specifically about this. I find it hard to beleive that only 30 posts contain the word 'laptop' but thats what got returned.

how many people are in a platoon ?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

24-30 +


----------



## Fishbone Jones

updatelee said:
			
		

> I did use the search function for the word 'laptop' it only returns 8 posts and none talk specifically about this. I find it hard to beleive that only 8 posts contain the word 'laptop' but thats what got returned.
> 
> how many people are in a platoon ?



Guess it's not that important then; and,

More at the start and less at the end.


I know neither one of those is what you want to hear, I just feel like being silly right now


----------



## Michael OLeary

Where were you on the forums when you searched?  If you use the simple search box in the header, it only searches the forum area you are currently in.  You must be in the appropriate board, or use the main search page.

When I searched for "laptop" within the Basic Training board, I received a lot more than 8 hits.


----------



## benny88

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> 24-30 +




At CFLRS it will be closer to 60. But that's DEFINITELY here on the forums somewhere, and is irrelevant at this point anyways.


----------



## newmet

I would listen to your recruiter.  Unless you are drivng yourself and can leave it secured in your car.  Mind you, you won't be able to get to them for the first 4 weeks anyways.


----------

